# Terribilis eggs in brom



## hippoe775 (Aug 27, 2016)

Need some help! I'm a bit confused on what to do. My terribilis laid eggs deep in one of the big bromeliads in their enclosure. What should I do? They payed about 4 or 5 in a Petri dish and the rest in the brom. You can't really see them in the pic but I moved the leaf on the brom and I can see them in there. And you can see two in the pic outside the brom










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcairelli (Feb 13, 2017)

I've never experienced this but could you use a straw and use your finger like you do when you want to extract water.


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

The safest way to avoid damage to the eggs is to cut that leaf off at the base. I damaged several eggs last week trying to scrape them out of an identical spot. I didn't want to cut my bromeliad.


----------



## hippoe775 (Aug 27, 2016)

Timbow said:


> The safest way to avoid damage to the eggs is to cut that leaf off at the base. I damaged several eggs last week trying to scrape them out of an identical spot. I didn't want to cut my bromeliad.




But it seems like they are all in the water in the brom. So i think if I cut all the eggs will fall. But I do have a water dish in their viv that they are always in. Would leaving them in there be an option 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Put a dish of water in the vivarium and leave them, the male will transport them if they hatch. Then just pull the dish out with the tads in it.

Edit: Just saw you already have a dish in there, just let them do their thing, and you'll be fine!


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Did any of the eggs hatch?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

How about removing the whole bromeliad and leaving it out as they are not a plant that is normally used in the wild? 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

Ed said:


> How about removing the whole bromeliad and leaving it out as they are not a plant that is normally used in the wild?
> 
> some comments
> 
> Ed


What plants would normally be used in the wild?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Keni said:


> What plants would normally be used in the wild?


Leaf litter.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Keni said:


> What plants would normally be used in the wild?


As Dane succinctly put it, they do not use plants either for egg deposition sites or tadpole deposition sites, they use leaf litter and puddles or pools. Too often people include plants that take up space and are inappropriate for the frogs. 

This is why there is often a suggestion to learn the behavior and biology of the frogs in question when setting up the enclosures. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## AustinDuBoisfrogguy (Mar 19, 2017)

Very interesting disscussion ! I am acquiring a group of terriblis soon and have a few plants in there are there any plants to avoid with terriblis ?


----------

